
The Argumentative Theory - jamesbritt
http://www.edge.org/documents/archive/edge342.html
======
Perceval
_Reasoning was not designed to pursue the truth. Reasoning was designed by
evolution to help us win arguments._

I guess the Sophists get the last laugh over Socrates.

~~~
Andrew_Quentin
well, we will see...

